# fs: final price drop on marine equipment. blow out prices (possible delivery)



## j.l.forsen (Jan 28, 2012)

this is the final price drop. all marine equipment needs to go. will except package deals but individual pricing is firm. everything working perfectly. Can possibly negotiate a delivery.

-50 gallon cast iron tank stand-$30
-custom heavy duty wood stand with drawers, molding and trim $100 (can fit a sump inside)
-Elite 200w Elite heater 1 $15
-2 power heads, aquaclear 70-$10 each

-also have miscellaneous items such as magnet glass cleaner, buckets,nets, etc

text for pics

text/call 604 854 0622


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

PM sent your way.


----------



## j.l.forsen (Jan 28, 2012)

bump++++++


----------



## j.l.forsen (Jan 28, 2012)

bump....must sell


----------



## j.l.forsen (Jan 28, 2012)

bumppp+++++


----------



## j.l.forsen (Jan 28, 2012)

bump.........


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Any pics of the stand?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

j.l.forsen said:


> this is the final price drop. all marine equipment needs to go. will except package deals but individual pricing is firm. everything working perfectly. Can possibly negotiate a delivery.
> 
> -50 gallon cast iron tank stand-$30
> -90 gallon tank-$60
> ...


PM sent.........................


----------



## j.l.forsen (Jan 28, 2012)

text for pics


----------



## j.l.forsen (Jan 28, 2012)

bump...lights sold


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the aquaripure nitrate filter, working in my tank right now! I can say this is good stuff at a more then fair price.


----------

